# mi sono comprata-mi ho comprato



## rosa rossa

Ciao!!!!
Ho una domanda.....Quale di queste due frasi e' la giusta?
*Mi ho comprato una macchina* oppure *mi sono comprata una macchina*????
Grazie mille del vostro aiuto!!


----------



## Despair

*"Mi sono comprata una macchina!"
*oppure solo:*
"Ho comprato una macchina."*, più formale e con meno enfasi.


----------



## winegrower

"Mi sono comprata una macchina" oppure "mi sono fatta la macchina nuova"" ha il senso di "ho fatto un regalo a me stessa/ho finalmente acquistato la macchina che desideravo", mente "ho comprato' é senza sfumature! 
PS. In nessun caso "mi ho comprato"!


----------



## rosa rossa

Grazie!!!!!!


----------



## mbayani

*S*econdo me 
mi sono comprata una macchina non è giusto perché il verbo riflessivo non viene con il oggettivi in questa fresa la macchina è oggettivo. *E* dobbiamo usare del verbo comprare no comprarsi.


----------



## eafkuor

mbayani said:


> secondo me
> mi sono comprata una macchina non è giusto perché il verbo riflessivo non viene con il oggettivi in questa fresa la macchina è oggettivo. e dobbiamo usare del verbo comprare no comprarsi.


E invece è giusto!


----------



## infinite sadness

Se l'oggetto è maschile si dice "mi sono comprata un libro" e "mi sono letta un libro", giusto?


----------



## giovannino

Serianni scrive che con i verbi pronominali "il participio [passato] può accordarsi col soggetto oppure col complemento oggetto". Lepschy riporta questo esempio: _ci siamo bevuti/bevuta una birra._


----------



## Montesacro

giovannino said:


> Serianni scrive che con i verbi pronominali "il participio [passato] può accordarsi col soggetto oppure col complemento oggetto". Lepschy riporta questo esempio: _ci siamo bevuti/bevuta una birra._



Sarà pure corretta, però non si può certo dire che la frase

_"ci siamo bevuta una birra"_

suoni bene.


----------



## giovannino

Montesacro said:


> Sarà pure corretta, però non si può certo dire che la frase
> 
> _"ci siamo bevuta una birra"_
> 
> suoni bene.


 
Sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Necsus

C'è sempre anche l'appassionante discussione sulla concordanza del participio passato, in particolare da pagina 3 in avanti...


----------



## piccolacoco

Montesacro said:


> Sarà pure corretta, però non si può certo dire che la frase
> 
> _"ci siamo bevuta una birra"_
> 
> suoni bene.


 
Pienamente d'accordo; "mi sono comprata una macchina" è perfettamente corretta per la grammatica italiana, anche se tuttavia io personalmente preferisco evitare questa costruzione; per cui voto per: ho comprato una macchina nuova tutta per me (che comunque non fa perdere enfasi all'enunciato)
Per quanto riguarda il "ci siamo bevuta una birra" (che per me ha un suono pessimo) anche qui io opterei per il verbo avere: "abbiamo bevuto una birra"; onestamente "ci siamo bevuta una birra" mi fa immaginare la scena di alcuni ragazzi poco fini (per usare un eufemismo) seduti poco garbatamente al tavolino di un bar con una bottiglia di birra tra le mani (non so come si definiscono in italiano, ma dalle mie parti si chiamano grezzi o zambri). 

Ciao


----------



## Montesacro

piccolacoco said:


> Pienamente d'accordo; "mi sono comprata una macchina" è perfettamente corretta per la grammatica italiana, anche se tuttavia io personalmente preferisco evitare questa costruzione; per cui voto per: ho comprato una macchina nuova tutta per me (che comunque non fa perdere enfasi all'enunciato)
> Per quanto riguarda il "ci siamo bevuta una birra" (che per me ha un suono pessimo) anche qui io opterei per il verbo avere: "abbiamo bevuto una birra"; onestamente "ci siamo bevuta una birra" mi fa immaginare la scena di alcuni ragazzi poco fini (per usare un eufemismo) seduti poco garbatamente al tavolino di un bar con una bottiglia di birra tra le mani (non so come si definiscono in italiano, ma dalle mie parti si chiamano grezzi o zambri).
> 
> Ciao



Non so su che cosa tu sia d'accordo, coco...
Io non ho assolutamente nulla contro la costruzione con il verbo pronominale, che è perfettamente naturale e corrente.
Io obiettavo solo alla concordanza del participio passato con il complemento oggetto, che mi suona veramente datata e polverosa...
In altre parole:
_Ci siamo bevuti una birra_------>mi piace
_Ci siamo bevuta una birra_-----> non mi piace.


----------



## piccolacoco

Ero pienamente d'accordo su questo che hai appena precisato:


> Io obiettavo solo alla concordanza del participio passato con il complemento oggetto, che mi suona veramente datata e polverosa...
> In altre parole:
> _Ci siamo bevuti una birra_------>mi piace
> _Ci siamo bevuta una birra_-----> non mi piace.


 
..ma anche per altre ragioni oltre che quella data da te ossia per questioni stilistiche: 


> Per quanto riguarda il "ci siamo bevuta una birra" (che per me ha un suono pessimo) anche qui io opterei per il verbo avere: "abbiamo bevuto una birra"; onestamente "ci siamo bevuta una birra" mi fa immaginare la scena di alcuni ragazzi poco fini ecc...


 
Nemmeno io sono contraria alla costruzione con il verbo pronominale, scusa se ho fatto pensare questo


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Yassu, rosa.
In italiano diciamo spesso anche "Mi sono comprato _la_ macchina" e "Ho comprato _la_ macchina" anche se qui l'articolo definito (a differenza di quello che accade in altre lingue) _non si riferisce a una macchina già nominata _precedentemente nel dialogo. Qui, "la macchina" è intesa come elemento del "corredo" di una persona (o, se vuoi, della "sceneggiatura di vita" di una persona) e quindi il comprarla diviene una sorta di "rituale" che, per l'appunto è segnalato dall'articolo definito.
GS


----------



## King Crimson

Necsus said:


> C'è sempre anche l'appassionante discussione sulla concordanza del participio passato, in particolare da pagina 3 in avanti...


 
Concordo, il tema è già stato dibattuto in modo molto approfondito in questa discussione (peraltro senza arrivare, se non ricordo male, a conclusioni definitive).


----------



## norufo

Una domanda: il participio viene concordato con il soggetto o con l'oggetto? Scusatemi ma non sono italiana e non mi è del tutto chiaro... Grazie!


----------



## stella_maris_74

norufo said:


> Una domanda: il participio viene concordato con il soggetto o con l'oggetto? Scusatemi ma non sono italiana e non mi è del tutto chiaro... Grazie!



Ciao e benvenuta 
Troverai la tua risposta in questa discussione:
Concordanza del participio passato

Grazie,

Moderatrice


----------

